# Red dot or a green square ?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm thinking that I might try out a red dot sight. I don't want to brake the bank or go to cost effective. I know zip about this subject so any explanation about basics is fine with me. What makes a sight "entry level"? I don't want to get an "entry level" if that means that it's not going to do what I want it to do later. Tell me about these sights 
And ,,,,,, I don't speak any techanezz.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Personally I like vortex red dots quite a bit. Affordable, durable and a lifetime warranty. With that said there are quite a few brands that are really good. Primary Arms in house brand is excellent, Holosun is great, Sig Saur is good and others.
I look for red dot sights that have 2 MOA reticles as this does make a pretty big difference when trying to be more precise and accurate with shots. 2 MOA is the smallest standard reticle size, but you will see 3 MOA, 4 MOA and all the way up to 6 MOA size. Larger reticles means less precision.
Secondly, I like them to have a rep with owners as being durable.
Third, battery life can be important. Some have battery life span up to 50,000 hours including the Primary Arms Red Dots.
Fourth, warranty in nice, hence why I like Vortex with the lifetime warranty.
Fifth, some are night vision compatible and some are not if important to you.
Sixth, most are magnifier compatible with can be nice. I have a 3X magnifier behind an Aimpoint Red dot on my primary AR15.
Seventh, you can and should look at how the red dot matches up with back up irons sights, such as lower third or same plane.
Eight, color of the dot does not much matter to me, but most are red.
Nine, many folks with questionable vision such as me do not see the sharp round dot of a red dot, but a bit of a blob, but you can learn to get used to it and how to still shoot accurately.

Here a few that I would recommend:

https://www.primaryarms.com/primary-arms-advanced-micro-dot-with-push-buttons-and-up-to-50k-hour-battery-life-red-dot

https://www.primaryarms.com/primary-arms-micro-dot-with-removable-base-md-rb-ad

https://www.primaryarms.com/holosun-technologies-hs403gl-red-dot-sight-with-lower-turret-2-moa-hs403gl

I have this Sparc Red Dot on my AR pistol and another AR15.

https://www.primaryarms.com/sparc-ar-red-dot-2-moa-bright-red-dot-spc-ar1


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What is breaking the bank? for some that is $100 others $500 still other much more. Do not look at the sights prices look at what they actually sell for.
A 4 0r 5 MOA red dot sight is about worthless regardless of how low cost it is If you need details ask
Battery life cheap is measured in hours high in years yes I said years.
Setting option the higher end the more options most often even a couple night vision settings. The ability to adjust the dot to the smallest needed improves accuracy.
There are many very good mini Reddots in the $120 to $250 range, however they have small objective.
Options to mount is another big thing to look at.
If you want a price and standard to judge all others by look at the AIM point pro.
It sells in the $420 range. 2 moa all the settings you will ever need. Quick simple mount and comes with want you need to mount it on any weapon no more to buy. No tools need to mount it. It can be removed put back on and hold zero.
Battery life is 3 Years if you never shut it off. Yes, I have two or them and the batteries do last 3 years or more. It is tough and nearly indestructible. Even water tight to 150 feet. It is an investment in a life time RedDot. There is no way on earth a $200 one can come close. But once you have a standard you can look at lower cost ones and adjust budget and needs against wants.
Vortex offers some outstanding options in smaller redots that fit tighter budgets. The crossfire redot is one to look at. Remember price is one thing what it comes with is another. Crossfire come with the ability to high or low mount. very important. The Crossfire Reddot we have were purchased on a great sale and serve well for what they are. battery life up to 7,000 hours depending on setting. Small light and 2 moa.
Good luck in your search lot of hype out there AIM point wrote the book on reddots.

Vortex crossfire. cowitness with flip up iron








AIMpoint pro


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am going against the grain on previous advice, . . . not because it is wrong, . . . just a different perspective.

I bought this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2018-T...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

It was $39.95 shipped to my door. It mounts on virtually any picatinny rail, . . . has a 5 MOA reticle, . . . which means at 100 yards, . . . the dot is 5 inches wide and 5 inches tall.

No, . . . it most certainly is not a "precision" piece of equipment.

BUT: it will do 2 things for you, . . . 1) give you the opportunity to put it on say an S10 (.22 long rifle) and find out if you like plinking pop cans with it at 50 yards, . . . and 2) it will introduce you to the world of shooting with both eyes open / VERY QUICKLY acquiring your target / and at the same time, allow you to find out if your eyes are compatible with red dot sights.

So far in searching for the last 8 years or so, . . . this is the only one I can regularly use, . . . the others I've tried are red star bursts with my astigmatism. This one I can use.

Try one out, . . . they are a very good addition to most people's shooting tools, . . . this one will give you a lot of fun, . . . inexpensively, . . . and let you know truthfully if you can use one.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> I am going against the grain on previous advice, . . . not because it is wrong, . . . just a different perspective.
> 
> I bought this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2018-T...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> ...


 Have one here I would give away. Hopefully to someone hunting me. I understand what you are saying. But putting a 4-5 MOA sight on a weapon that is likely 2-4 MOA to start with and ammo that is likely 2-3 MOA is just a waste IMO at any price best just to stick with Iron at that point IMO.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I run a few of the Spark 2's and the AIM point pro. The sparks come in at a couple of hundred a piece and work just fine. I would trust them if things get hairy. As @Smitty901 says the AIM point is pricey but built like a tank and will do everything you need. I employ the AIM point on my go to " holy shit hits the fan batman" AR.

Now, I have been doing some research on the Primary arms red dots and in particular the Primary Arms 1X6 ACSS. It offers the best of both worlds in distance and close in red dot. I am going to put this on my AR 308 battle rifle and run it through it's paces but as @RedLion stated you can't go wrong with the Primary Arms family and they are priced right.

https://www.amazon.com/Primary-Arms...-spons&keywords=primary+arms+1-6x+scope&psc=1


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> What is breaking the bank? for some that is $100 others $500 still other much more. Do not look at the sights prices look at what they actually sell for.
> A 4 0r 5 MOA red dot sight is about worthless regardless of how low cost it is If you need details ask
> Battery life cheap is measured in hours high in years yes I said years.
> Setting option the higher end the more options most often even a couple night vision settings. The ability to adjust the dot to the smallest needed improves accuracy.
> ...


I agree with most of what you said, especially the Aimpoint makes a very good product. I will say that objective size means nothing on a red dot. It is not like a scope in which you want a larger objective for light gathering. Folks should learn to shoot a red dot with both eyes open on most shots, as it is a clear advantage in staying on top of your possible threats and situational awareness. A red dot will be the same size no matter the objective size.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I agree with most of what you said, especially the Aimpoint makes a very good product. I will say that objective size means nothing on a red dot. It is not like a scope in which you want a larger objective for light gathering. Folks should learn to shoot a red dot with both eyes open on most shots, as it is a clear advantage in staying on top of your possible threats and situational awareness. A red dot will be the same size no matter the objective size.


 Makes Objective makes a big difference in mounting options


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Makes Objective makes a big difference in mounting options


True. Size does matter when it comes to mounting.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> True. Size does matter when it comes to mounting.


There are just so many ways I could go with this statement, and all of them would get me banned. :devil:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> True. Size does matter when it comes to mounting.


 The weapons I have the Vortex crossfires on are simple. They have iron sights (flip up) and the Crossfire is co-witnessed. The smaller Crossfire needs to be mounted farther back. The Aimpoint offer a lot more flex . They are mounted farther forward in a more scout type mount to provide a clearer field of view while still able to co-witness . I like options when ever possible, but they do come at a price.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> The weapons I have the Vortex crossfires on are simple. They have iron sights (flip up) and the Crossfire is co-witnessed. The smaller Crossfire needs to be mounted farther back. The Aimpoint offer a lot more flex . They are mounted farther forward in a more scout type mount to provide a clearer field of view while still able to co-witness . I like options when ever possible, but they do come at a price.


I had a sparc red dot mounted 45 degree off-set on my scoped AR.308 for a while. A little different shooting, but accurate for what I wanted. 50 yards and in snap shooting if necessary.


----------

